# EBMM working on Bongo 6 string!



## Shannon

I never dug the 4 and 5 string Bongos, but these look really promising. Here's a shit ton of prototype pics. $10 says John Myung is responsible for this. 



























Now...if they'd just make a Stingray 6.


----------



## D-EJ915

The see-through-white looks sick!


----------



## Shannon

Given it's in the prototype stage & there's no logo on the headstock, I think it's actually "unfinished."


----------



## Scott

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/bass-guitar-discussion/25693-i-have-bongo-itch-3.html#post481236


Sterling has said before that the 6 string market is very small, and would only venture into it if they had an endorser backing it.

Enter the Myung.

I'm looking forward to it. A lefty wont be released right away, but eventually one will.


----------



## thadood

I dig the 6 string version. I wasn't too fond of the Bongos when they first came out, but these are looking good =)


----------



## Loserchief

The pnly possible endorser i could think of is Myung, especially since petrucci is also playing EBMM. On the other hand myung has his yamahah sig that's not very old.


----------



## metalfiend666

I'd guess if they've got an endorser on board to kick start this it's got to be Myung. How much does the layout of that single pickup prototype look like his Yamaha!


----------



## Desecrated

If they ever make a 6 string with dual humbuckers I´m selling my dog to get one.


----------



## Drew

I KNEW Scott would be excited to see this. 

I'm a Porcupine Tree fanboy, and I like lots of strings. I'd love one of these, but I'd love it even more if they made a seven...


----------



## darren

A StingRay 6 would be killer, but a Bongo will do.


----------



## Scott

metalfiend666 said:


> I'd guess if they've got an endorser on board to kick start this it's got to be Myung. How much does the layout of that single pickup prototype look like his Yamaha!



Well, his first Yamaha had the single coils.





While his second generation sig had the single humbucker.





I think it's safe to say that Myung changed the pick config on the second generation, to try and get closer to the MusicMan feel and sound as he used to get 10 odd years ago.

[action=Scott]cant find a pic of myung with a stingray. But knows there is one somewhere out there.[/action]



Drew said:


> I KNEW Scott would be excited to see this.



I _was_ excited. Until this became old news. I was all over this a while ago. Do you know what Myung is doing right now? Eating cherios. That's how up to date I am


----------



## eleven59

I've only played a 6-string bass a couple times and found in general I wouldn't have much use for it, but I've always liked the looks and sounds of the 5-string bongos. 

The only thing I'd want more is a Wal


----------



## adz87

was just having a good look at the ebmm forum and stumbled across these sexy new pics! (well ok i don't think there that new but i've only just seen them, and thought i'd share!!)

Bongo 6 Update! - Page 26 - Ernie Ball Forums


























the last pic made me giggle! haha













i'm sooooooo glad it gets the thumbs up!!! =D i wan this bass!!


----------



## Scott

Yup. Myung was sent the black one. So he'll have it when they come to Toronto in August. Can't wait


----------



## darren

Sweet. When Big Poppa gives a smile and a thumbs-up, you know it's gotta be good.


----------



## Scott

Yes....he approves his own product. Shocking 


I must say though, i'm extremely impressed with BP and the EBMM Customer Service. They had no problem with bending the rules to help me out


----------



## Drew

Oh? Do tell...


----------



## AngelVivaldi

I know Myung used the bongo on a good portion of Systematic Chaos. I'm sure most of you have seen the documentaries on Roadrunner's site where Myung uses the bongos.

My old bassist has his latest signature from Yamaha. It's seriously painful for a lot of bassists to play... your fingers tend to get scratched/bang into the dots in the pickup lol. Great sounding bass though. 

I'm not too too fond of his tone in certain areas on the new album though, mainly on Dark Eternal Night a bit too trebly for my own taste. However Dave Larue's tone when using the bongo's is, imho, *sexually stimualting*. Whoreay for SVT's, lol!


----------



## Scott

Drew said:


> Oh? Do tell...


----------



## Drew

You snagged that, dude? Fuckin' A, nice! 




EDIT - also, only terrorists use Internet Explorer. I'll understand if you don't want to make the switch to Opera (which owns, even if Chris doesn't like it), but at the VERY least, upgrade to Firefox or something, dude...


----------



## Scott

Yeah. Kevin from EB CS called Jason at DCGL and said it was alright to sell to me, even though im not an American. I talked to Jason yesterday and he was asking me what I said to them to let him sell it to me. He said last time he sold one to Canada, he got yelled at


----------



## Seedawakener

Wow... Those bongos look terrific! I've taken a few looks at this thread but right now Im starting to gas for a Bongo... 

I wouldnt buy one now though as I have another guitar coming very very soon.


----------



## bostjan

Cool!

How about's a seven string Silhouette Baritone? ....


----------



## rummy




----------



## darren

Now _that's_ what i'm talkin' about!


----------



## D-EJ915

That's ernie ball? damn  I didn't know he was an actual person. That natural one is damn hot though.



>


am I the only one that finds it weird that the 3 of them all have the same glasses on? ... Now that I think about it, it could be eye protection or something


----------



## darren

1) Ernie Ball passed away a couple of years ago. The company is now run by his son Sterling, aka "Big Poppa". Dunno who those people are in the photo with JP and JM. Possibly Dargin and Dudley, two of their product development people.

2) Yes, they're safety glasses.


----------



## Seedawakener

OMFG... I NEED THAT 6-STRING BONGO! SOOOOO HOT!


----------



## GiantBaba

Such a kick-ass bodyshape. Make it a fretless and you've got yourself a deal


----------



## Ivan

rummy said:


>


there's more where these came from. and those are seriously beautiful guitars. 

John Petrucci/John Myung - full photos - EBMM factory tour! - Ernie Ball Forums


----------



## Leon




----------



## JBroll

bostjan said:


> Cool!
> 
> How about's a seven string Silhouette Baritone? ....



Ooh! I want one with EMGs, a 64" scale length, maple fretboard, a TOM, purple sharktooth inlays, reverse headstock, Lundgrens, Kahler trem, ebony fretboard with no inlays, single coils, and 28 frets.

For fifty bucks. Otherwise, no deal.

Jeff


----------



## Scott

GiantBaba said:


> Such a kick-ass bodyshape. Make it a fretless and you've got yourself a deal



All the other basses they offer come fretless, so I don't think this would be a problem. 

Myung probably has a fretless as well.


----------



## HighGain510

I don't play bass anymore but if I was looking for a high-quality bass I'd either go Carvin 5 again or a Bongo. They look funky but they sound amazing!


----------

